# "Other" Schools... not worth the time?



## cmb (May 1, 2007)

It seems all of the schools being discussed on this board are among the most competitive...

I'm wondering if anyone applied to "other" grad programs; I'm from NYC so I'll list a few: SVA, Brooklyn college, City College, Hunter, New School... 

worth the time? why or why not?


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (May 2, 2007)

SVA has a great ug program.


----------



## MovieTeller (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sort of curious about this as well. I've seen several other samller lesser known programs that have the MFA or MA (in studies) that don't get talked about much here. Are they worth considering at all? Why or why not? Iowa, Wisconsin, Utah, Ohio, USCB, San Fransisco, and on... I would love to hear what people think about smaller programs. We all can't get into AFI, UCLA, USC, NYU, Chapman... (well I probably could, but some can't) LOL


----------



## Winterreverie (Oct 5, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## BrunoDP (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't waste your time applying for the top 5 schools if your GPA is under 3.5, and you don't have some "extraordinary abilities or creations". Consider other schools, research, look who's teaching there... How about Ohio University's less known MFA or MA programs. Rajko Grlic, one of the most famous directors from the former Yugoslavia is teaching there. OK, it is somewhere in the woods of southern Ohio, but who cares, it's only 2 years - and you can shoot anywhere around without any permits. Peace!


----------



## techie1902 (Oct 22, 2007)

I've seen Emerson repeated several times on this site...I've also been looking at SCAD which brainabox suggested but that was more for animation...I believe that San Francisco Art Institute was also mentioned elsewhere...

What does LMAO stand for?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 22, 2007)

I think it's "Laughing My Ass Off".


----------



## techie1902 (Oct 22, 2007)

haha yeah but is that what she meant or was she talking about a college?

Winterreverie?


----------



## Crackery (Oct 22, 2007)

If your creative samples are good and you have a strong passion for your discipline, then that will be noticed.  You do not need to be an award winning filmmaker or Phi Beta Kappa to get into a "top 5" school.  

Still, if you can stick to LA and NYC, you're better off than if you go to school elsewhere (assuming you want to make movies within the Hollywood system).  There may be great professors in Ohio or Georgia, but I imagine networking and internship opportunities are limited.


----------



## MovieTeller (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm basically putting together a list of schools I'm going to apply. With sub-sections of harder, better known schools and lesser, known but more economical schools. 

I've been tossing this topic around some and I would like to get a little feedback about it. I know that USC, UCLA, NYU, FSU, and NYU all have great reputations these days. Good networking and big programs. I'm sure they are top notch programs where there is no doubt you will learn a great deal. And then there a lesser known, or discussed, programs offering the same degree. SFSU, UWM, Univ. of Ohio, RIT. I wonder if going to a smaller program might give me a closer relationship with the professors, more access to staff and equipment without competition (nice for academia cuz it will be wicked competitive in the "real" world) and maybe a little more flexibility and freedom with projects.  I have to admit I sort like the idea of getting more for my buck. Other thoughts?


----------



## Winterreverie (Nov 5, 2007)

I was actually referring to this quote "We all can't get into AFI, UCLA, USC, NYU, Chapman... (well I probably could, but some can't)" by movie teller.

I thought it was pretty funny.

As far as your problem, I don't really have any advice, all the schools I applied to were big 5.

Sorry I can't be more help.

But I think Bruno is right about doing some research.


----------



## MovieTeller (Nov 5, 2007)

I assumed that the LMAO was in reference to my comments and I'm actully pleased that it made someone chuckle. 

I don't see it as a problem anymore than looking into the "big 5" schools. I've been researching all the schools I can find and trimming down my list with the schools that I think fit for me. I'm simply curious what, if anything, other people have heard about these smaller programs. If nothing else, I think it would be great to gather up this sort of information so others can refer to it in their "QUEST FOR GRADUATE SCHOOL"... Dum Dum Dum Daaaaa....


----------



## heywetried (Nov 22, 2007)

> Don't waste your time applying for the top 5 schools if your GPA is under 3.5



Okay, this is just plain wrong. Maybe I'm a special case, but I've been interviewed at AFI 4 times in 2 years (for editing and directing both years). The first year was while I was still in college, and my GPA was (and is) only 3.0.

Granted, I didn't get in either year (though I was waitlisted), but it was certainly worth my time (considering how short my work resume was compared to other applicants), and it will be again this year.

To each their own, but personally, I would rather spend the time in my home city building a film career than moving to a non-industry town for a second-tier program.

But then, I have almost as much confidence in myself as MovieTeller...


----------



## MovieTeller (Nov 22, 2007)

From all the information I've gathered, most schools tend to look at a complete picture of the student applying. I've read a lot of film dept. saying that what they are looking for is passion and an aptitude.  

But one never knows”¦ I applied for a school and was told that “the dept was impressed with your application” and then was put on a waitlist.

My cumulative GPA ended up being 3.51. And that's with a 2.1 GPA hanging around my neck from the first couple of years of school.   So my last two years of school, the GPA was significantly higher. Some schools only ask for your last couple of years. I have a pretty full portfolio as well. I can easily fill up three pages with projects I've done. I've got a few awards academic and film. I'm not bothering with the GRE. Which might limit me with some schools, but not the ones I'm applying to. lol. 

I'm still seriously considering some much less heralded programs for two basic reasons. Economics and access to staff and equipment. Should be an interesting application process.


----------

